# Looking for a slide stop/ejector for Bersa 23



## 80sDweeb (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Bersa 23 pistol that needs a "slide stop/ejector". This is an all-steel 22 that looks similar to the Thunder 22 except with no slide stop lever. It had an "internal" slide stop, so you could only release it by racking the slide. Anyway, that part is broken, and Numrich doesn't show any parts for this gun at all. Eagle Imports' site doesn't show any of the older guns. What are the chances that Eagle will be able to help me if I call them next week? Do they help with the older ones, from before they were the importers? I'd hate to have to sideline this good-looking little pistol for lack of one little piece.

Thanks,
Scott in Penfield NY


----------

